# Is this a good breeder?



## gwilbrin (May 29, 2006)

I've only seen one post on this breeder, and it was brief. Does anyone know much about http://www.kellyco.com/maltese/ ? Has anyone bought a dog from here that's on the board? I really want a show quality dog and live is southern cali (though we're willing to fly up north to pick one up). Anyone know of any other show dog quality Maltese breeders around here? Thanks.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I have never heard of her, but I know that her pictures are all great-especially the close up puppy pictures on the "news" page!!! OMG! They are SO cute!!!!!


----------



## gwilbrin (May 29, 2006)

They are cute!







Though the one's she's got available aren't currently on her site, i think.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> They are cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think there is someone on the forum who has a doggie from there. I think (i could be very wrong) that she posts under 'a2z'.

If you are looking for a show puppy or just need good advice, pm 'charmypoo' -- I am sure she will be able to help







.


----------



## gwilbrin (May 29, 2006)

Thanks for your response, i'll go ahead and PM her now.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I've only seen one post on this breeder, and it was brief. Does anyone know much about http://www.kellyco.com/maltese/ ? Has anyone bought a dog from here that's on the board? I really want a show quality dog and live is southern cali (though we're willing to fly up north to pick one up). Anyone know of any other show dog quality Maltese breeders around here? Thanks.[/B]



I met a lady last summer that had one of Kellyco's dogs. I told her at that time that I was looking for another one and she highly recommended them. The dog that she had with her looked ok, but I thought my dog had a much nicer face. That's about all I can tell you.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

If I (personally) were going to fly towards Northern California from Southern California for a Maltese I would look to Sheila Riley of Malta Angels Maltese.









http://www.maltaangelsmaltese.com/


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

i think Bhe-Jei (or something like that) is in Northern Cali. I believe one of their dogs was called Pinball Wizard or something. You should google them - they are very famous and well known breeders.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Bobbie Linden, the breeder of Pinball Wizard aka Tommy, passed away a couple of years ago. She lived in Northern US.

Cathy


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Bobbi Linden of Bhe-jei's Maltese passed away 2-3 years ago. It was my understanding that Bobbi was from the upper mid-west somewhere. (Glynnette Cass co-breeder of Tommy is from Florida I believe.) Tommy is now owned by Roger Rechler of Plano, TX and handled by Tara Martin.

EDIT: We must have been posting about the same time, Cathy.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> If I (personally) were going to fly towards Northern California from Southern California for a Maltese I would look to Sheila Riley of Malta Angels Maltese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that's what I told her too! If I got another malt, that would be the first place I looked. My little Lucy's sire is Ch. Hi-lite Elisha for Maltangel and I love her sweet temperment! 

They have some litters expected this month. I can't wait to see them! *keeps checking the site*


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> i think Bhe-Jei (or something like that) is in Northern Cali. I believe one of their dogs was called Pinball Wizard or something. You should google them - they are very famous and well known breeders.[/B]


I saw Pinball Wizard at a dog show in my home town and he is gorgeous







.


----------



## lorilynne (May 20, 2006)

I have been talking with Sandra at dibonismaltese.com and she is so knowledgeable and nice. Se has both pet and show quality. I am hoping 2 get 2 pet quality. Let me know if you speak to her. Go to her website- the puppies are gorgeous!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=198399
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, our babies are half sisters. Katies Sire is Ch Hi-Lite Elisha for Maltangel too. I got her from Sheila Riley and she has got a sweeter than sweet temperment. Who is Lucy's Dam? Katie's is Ch Maltangel Praise His Holy Name, Jodi. Were related









Lynda


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=198560
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I bet my Lucy has got a sweeter temperment than your little cutie cupcake Katie. She's sweeter than sweetness x whatevernumber.









Be afraid. 

*runs away before Lynda sics her cute little Katie on me*


----------

